# Awesome deal



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Last week I put a deposit on a used HD28 Martin at L&M. It was at the Oshawa store but I needed it to be brought in to the Burlington store. Even though I put a deposit on it I wasn't obligated to take it until it met my approval. Well I wasn't impressed by it. So I see this other HD28 hanging there in the corner. The neck was a lot bigger and it had vintage tuners. It was clearly not a regular HD28 but the price tag said so and was priced as a regular HD28. Come to find that its an HD28V and regular price is about $400 more than a regular HD28. But the feel of this guitar and the look was great and I was bitten by a bad case of GAS for this guitar. When the sales guy said I could have it at that mis marked price I didn't hesitate one second. It comes with a beautiful Gieb case, much nicer then the case that comes with the regular HD28. And the top color is much darker then a new HD28. 
One more reason I love shopping at L&M. I'll bet a mom and pop music store would have never honored a $400 discount simply because the wrong tag was on it. I didn't even have to argue with him. The sales guy is the one that suggested I could have it for the mis marked price.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Good deal. I have an OM18V that I love, I much prefer the V neck to the modern profile.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Great deal! 

kksjur


I have never had an issue with any of the guys/gals at Burlington's L&M. I've been shopping there before they made the move to Mainway, and were still Lakeshore Music on New.

My only beef is the parking.

Off topic I know, sorry......but back to the guitar....man, you scored!


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I'll bet a mom and pop music store would have never honored a $400 discount simply because the wrong tag was on it. I didn't even have to argue with him. The sales guy is the one that suggested I could have it for the mis marked price.


The salesguy is being generous with someone else's money. He's not the one losing $400 by selling the guitar at the wrong price. In a big store like L+M there are a few layers of employees between the salesguy and the person who ultimately has to eat that loss so it's easy for him to do that. In a mom+pop shop there aren't those extra people so you're more likely to be dealing directly with the person who is actually losing that $400.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice deal.

Of course you know we want pictures.

(And I'm working on uploading some better pictures of all my stuff--some of it recent pictures.)

Although V necks aren't my cup of tea, hey nice deal for you.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

zontar said:


> Nice deal.
> 
> Of course you know we want pictures.
> 
> ...



I will up load pics as soon as I bring it home. I was only intending on spending $2,000 on a used martin. Even though I got a great deal on the HD28V Its still almost a thousand more than I had anticipated. So I layed it away and will be picking it up near the end of November.


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

Congrats! Great guitars for sure.

Here's a quick shot of my herringbone to help you with the wait... :smile:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I picked up my Martin from layaway at L&M yesterday. I'll post some pics as soon as I can put the guitar down long enough to take some shots.


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

kat_ said:


> The salesguy is being generous with someone else's money. He's not the one losing $400 by selling the guitar at the wrong price. In a big store like L+M there are a few layers of employees between the salesguy and the person who ultimately has to eat that loss so it's easy for him to do that. In a mom+pop shop there aren't those extra people so you're more likely to be dealing directly with the person who is actually losing that $400.


You have every reason to be happy. You came out $400 ahead and you have a guitar that I dream about. Congrats. 

But I don't think the point kat made can be made forcefully enough. 

That guy will get paid on Friday like he always does. So he makes HIS mortgage. But Ma and Pa are out their mortgage payment because somebody wants to look them in the eye and play finders/keepers? Doesn't sound fair to me. 

Just saying I wouldn't take that as an indication of the superior service of L&M over a privately owned shop.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Skndstry said:


> You have every reason to be happy. You came out $400 ahead and you have a guitar that I dream about. Congrats.
> 
> But I don't think the point kat made can be made forcefully enough.
> 
> ...



I guess you can also look at it this way. Long&Mcquade can afford to lose the money on such a minor mistake as tagging the wrong price on the guitar. This isn't the first thing like this that L&M has done for me.
Back a few years ago I bought a regular HD28 and a few months after the finish started coming off. It was sent back to the factory for refinishing which would end up taking 8 months to be returned to me. With out hesitation the sales manager at L&M gave me a used HD35 they had in stock to take home for as long as I needed. Which, of course ended up being 8 months.
Now I was only kidding when I said "I should get the mis marked price". So imagine my dis belief when the sales guy said that he could do that. With my experiences with L&M how can I go anywhere else? 
The sales guy also looked it up and told me that I got the guitar for about $100 over cost. I didn't initially go in for a guitar that cost that much and while I was playing this amazing tone beast in the store was, only dreaming of owning it. When it was offered to me for a $400 and change discount I didn't even hesitate, even though the discounted price was still about $800 more than I had planned to spend.
As far as there being layers between the sales guy and the person that eats the cost, I don't think that argument stands up. Obviously a sales guy is not going to do something like this unless he has some sort of authorization to do so. He has a manager that he reports to and so would his manager. Someone would have to be accountable and this sales guy wouldn't risk getting in to trouble over giving me an unauthorized discount. If he had not given me a the mis marked price there would have been no argument from me as I would have never expected it.
Unfortunately I think this is how the big guys kill the mom and pop shops. But I can't afford to keep the mom and pop shops alive when the big guy is treating me like he does.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Excellent! I'm thrilled to actually hear a happy story from an L&M store. I have experienced myself and heard many L&M horror stories.

Congratulations.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I think this is a great example of good customer service! Honestly I would expect nothing less. Also, as far as I understand it, this is what the law says must happen too. Otherwise it's a bait and switch type strategy and illegal.

Congrats on the new axe.

Matt


----------



## speedster (Nov 11, 2009)

For anyone interested I looked at a 1996 HD 28V at Paul's Boutique just off Bloor & Younge in Toronto and it is priced at $2600.

If your looking for a good guitar check it out.... 

The Vintage models are all great guitars, ultimately I have a D28 and wanted to have that Mahogany guitar sound this time so I ended up buying a D18 1934 Golden Era Martin...


----------

